# Rat age based on weight?



## volatile (Jan 28, 2011)

So I'm not sure how old my boy Louie actually is, and I was wondering if there's a rat weight/age chart, or if anyone here would have any idea. 

He weighs 244 grams, or about 8.6 oz.

Thanks!


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Rats vary wildly in size, so no, weight is not much of an indicator of age. A picture might give a general idea though.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

take a picture of him beside an object we can size estimate with, like a soda can


----------



## volatile (Jan 28, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures of him. He wouldn't exactly sit still, so they're a bit blurry.  :


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Once a rat is past 6-8 weeks of age, when their adult fur is done growing in, its almost impossible to tell how old they are. Size can vary greatly, even in related rats (I have 3 full sisters - one is 168g, one is 184g, and one is 224g - HUGE range, even among full sisters who are the same age eating the same food, living in the same cage with other youngsters), so it is impossible to really determine age based on size.
Your boy looks grown up, but may not be quite fully mature yet. He may be between 6-8 months old, but really hard to tell. 6-8 months of age is when most rats reach maturity and stop growing as much.


----------

